# Mahlkonig K30 Vario grinder jamming?



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi guys

Anyone know of any issues with older model Mahlkonig K30 Vario Espresso grinders jamming? Need to go finer for espresso but the burrs lock. Completed a full disassemble, clean, reassemble and still the same issue happens temperamentally. Starting to think it may be a motor issue 😤 Suggestions more than welcome


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Could it be the capacitor? They're often the thing that goes that causes stalling.


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Could it be the capacitor? They're often the thing that goes that causes stalling.


 Thanks!.....will give it a go


----------

